# Backcountry 1/10



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Well Clark and I headed out to some backcountry yesterday after I picked him up around 2, after no luck with life shrip or arties I finally landed this big boy 










Finally lost the skunk on my boat as this is the first fish I have kept or even caught worth keeping. I was so excited. It pulled drag out and made a couple good runs, especially for a trout. Now what is left of him is sitting in my freezer waiting to get eaten!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice fish & picture


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

I had A good time rob,Thanks for the invite!


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Clark, as loud as you are I always have a good time fishing with you, even though we dont catch many fish! Your always invited on my boat!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

What the big thing about me being loud and raiseing hell?


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Its not your fault, your from Titusville, you dont know any better ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Congrats on the unskunking..


----------

